

Leland Yee investigation: 8 shocking details from the affidavit - palidanx
http://www.scpr.org/blogs/politics/2014/03/27/16215/8-shocking-details-in-the-leland-yee-corruption-in/

======
anigbrowl
Lazy writing. They left out that he suggested he could steer contracts to do
developement work on California's electronic voting machines to his
(undercover) interlocutor's software consultancy firm if Yee became secretary
of state. Also, Yee's facing up to 125 years in prison, since there's no
gurantee of sentences running concurrently and he's charged with 6 offences
each of which carry a 20 year sentence (though realistically, he'll probably
do much less).

